# Cocoa Beach vs. Siesta Key



## kjsgrammy (Feb 27, 2007)

JLB, others, can you provide your input regarding these two beaches?  We are very familiar with Siesta Key, so know that area well.  Have never stayed on or near Cocoa Beach.  Am looking at picking up another timeshare, and considering Cocoa Beach, but would appreciate any and all input from TUGG members.


----------



## trice01 (Feb 28, 2007)

Buy another unit at Siesta Key! The real estate market around Sarasota is going bananas, and I suspect that those lucky few of us that own there are going to be holding bargains among the million dollar condos that are popping up all over. 

I can't speak to Cocoa Beach, but on my few visits to the Atlantic Side I found the water much colder than the Gulf, and the general condition of the resorts not comparable to the Gulf below Tampa.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 28, 2007)

*Which resort*

I'm a Gulf-side person, but most years spend a week at Cocoa Beach.  There are some nice resorts there, so I think it might depend on the resort.  We really like Cocoa Beach and enjoy our week there.

Nancy


----------



## Present (Feb 28, 2007)

*Another consideration...*

I have a gulf -side timeshare and I'm looking for one in Cocoa...I like both areas, I'm just trying to hedge my chances of both timeshares being hit by a hurricane (and being out of commission, with SA, etc) at the same time.


----------



## Judy (Feb 28, 2007)

*Cocoa Beach*

I live a little south of Cocoa Beach.  I highly recommend the area.  The beach is very nice.  Many days the waves are good for surfing and body boarding but seldom too rough for swimming and fishing.  The Kennedy Space Center is just north of Cocoa Beach. You can watch rocket launches from the beach or sometimes from your balcony.  KSC is an interesting place for all ages to visit. Orlando is only about an hour's drive.  
One negative - I think the weather and the ocean in Cocoa Beach are too cold in the winter for swimming.  If you're looking for a winter beach vacation, go further south, a lot further.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 28, 2007)

Cocoa Beach is more of an Old Florida, small town beach area. Good waves and one of the oldest surfing schools in the US.


----------



## JLB (Feb 28, 2007)

For some time, since SW FL real estate prices have hit the stratosphere, I have been saying that the Sarasota area will be the next to do the same, as price-iness moves north.

There is development and value in the upper right quadrant, but not the same as the lower left.  

If we were to buy another timeshare, which we almost did 1/2/07, it would still be in SW Florida: Sanibel, FMB, Bonita Beach, Vanderbilt Beach, Naples, or Marco Island.  I left out Captiva, because the way South Seas is heading doesn't sound too good for TS.

PS: We have family on Merritt Island, and that area, including the head of security at NASA, and we cut our timeshare baby teeth in that area, so it is not like we are not familiar with it.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 28, 2007)

Since this thread is about to areas of Florida and not a general question about buying and selling, I'm moving this thread to the Florida board.


----------



## maddaug (Mar 1, 2007)

We always go to the Gulf. Last year we wanted to show the kids the Atlantic. We went to Cocoa Beach and toured Ron Jon's. Nice resort. The beach was very different. Hard sand, I mean hard. It was really not for me, but what drew me back was seeing bike riding on the beach. Now I could see use saw riding those bike's up and down the beach. Looked like fun. Best to check it out. Go to Ron Jon's shop. The sharks are there and make great offers. Between the cash, lunch and free use of the resort for the day we really made out. No pressure either. Good luck.


----------



## gretel (Mar 1, 2007)

*West vs East*

We own on the west side (Via Roma on Anna Maria Island).  We visit the gulf side for two weeks every year.  However, my kids also love the Cocoa Beach area.  We go every other year.  The kids enjoy boogie boarding and skim boarding in the waves.  They also enjoy things to do in the area (Lone Cabbage airboat rides and the Alligator farm).  I like staying on a beach with Orlando only an hour away (and the beeline is an easy drive).  However, the gulf side is my preference for beaches and restaurants.  That being said, I would buy in the Cocoa Beach area if something came up that was worthwhile. My kids love it.


----------



## Mel7706 (Mar 1, 2007)

Cocoa Beach would be my choice if the water is warm.


----------



## JLB (Mar 1, 2007)

To understand why some (beach) areas of Florida are popular with more people, there are some interesting web-sites that discuss the climate zones, of which there are four in Florida.

I'm paraprashing, but starting from Key West, and the Keys, there is a Tropical zone, then Subtropical (like Miami/Ft. Lauderdale on the right and Marco/Naples/Ft. Myers on the left), then a central zone (like Orlando), and a Northern Zone (like Jacksonville).

During what is commonly known as Snowbird season (January-April), the difference in climate is quite dramatic.  Generally it ranges from you can expect to get some freezes in the north to you will never get a freeze in Key West.

The difference between Tropical and Subtropical is pretty subtle, mostly that the overnight lows are much closer to the daytime highs in the Tropical zone.

This explains the popularity of the Keys, SE and SW FL among Northerners and Europeans.

Maybe google some keywords like _Florida climate zones_.

All of this is not to say that NE Coastal Florida is not interesting and appealing, because it is both of that.  It is just not as popular as a winter vacation destination as further south.  Neither is Orlando, except in weeks when schools are out around the world.

If it was, maybe we would be watching _CSI Jacksonville _on Monday night.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks to all for your input!  So many choices to consider, which is a good thing in my opinion.  So glad to have found TUGG to be able to discuss the different locations/condo options.  Glad you pointed out the coldness of the east side (Cocoa Beach) - not sure why I didn't even consider that when I posted my original question.  We are looking at acquiring a week 5 (on the beach somewhere) to add on to our weeks 3 & 4 we have at Siesta Key - have been looking at the various resorts and resale options available.  I'm sure something will come up (at a decent price), just need to be patient!

Thanks again!


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 6, 2007)

the other thing to consider is the sand. We are selling our much coveted Marco island week because we like the soft sand and not the Shelly beaches.

If you going to go boating, get out of the cold, observe wildlife and nature, and bask in the sun than Sw florida is great.

If you want to play in the sand, go body surfing etc its not for you.

As my kids have gotten older they want waves and sand. not shells and a the big lake.

We loved Sarasota in June but later in the summer we worry about red tide.

And lets not forget Deep Sea Fishing.
The hurricane have messed up the fishing in Sw florida and even before that you had to go way out to find deep water.

So if you want to go fishing go to east coast or panhandle.

If Hilton, Starwood, Marriott would build a nice resort( on the beach ) in Destin we would buy it.
So for me it breaks down like this

winter weeks
Go to south east and deal with the crowds. Get in some fishing and enjoy the sand.

Summer
Go to coco for waves close to Disney
Go to Sarasota for great sand and close to Disney
Go to panhandle for great sand, great fishing, small waves( no disney)


----------

